# JW Benson Watch



## Iain89 (Jan 13, 2019)

Hi All,

This is my first post.

Today I bought a JW Benson pocket watch and was hoping someone could give me some information.

It it is stamped with Fine Silver but has no hallmark I can see. The case and movement cover are stamped with the number 36405 (serial number perhaps?).

It it is engraved with J.W. Benson to HRH The Prince of Wales, 58&60 Ludgate Hill, London.

Any my information would be greatly appreciated (I know I haven't given much to go on!)

Thanks,

Iain


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Dear @Iain89, I know that I have posted information about the Benson company before after a similar query was posted, and rather than repeat what I said then, I would urge you to have a Google on this one. You will find a decent amount of information readily available online. I will just say that the firm of J. W. Benson was at Ludgate Hill between 1854 and 1937, and your watch will therefore date to this period. Honing it down further, it is likely that your watch was made in the late 19th century up to the accession of Edward VII when he became king, at the very start of the 20th century. I am not sure why the case was not hallmarked and given the material designation, "fine silver" if it genuinely is silver. It may have something to do with where the case was actually made and who made it. As for Benson serial numbers, I will leave you to see online if these are dateable in any meaningful way, though it may be that there are experts on Benson watches among our membership who will post on this thread. If you can post pictures of the watch then all the better.


----------

